# Does dr fade before dp



## myneckhurts (Oct 16, 2007)

So i think I'm recovering, big-time, after deciding to quit all sorts of drugs and after being a serious pothead/occasional cokehead etc.. for the past three years of my life. I'm pretty sure hash onset my dp/dr.

So I have a question for those of you that have recovered - does dr fade before dp does? My surroundings seem more real these days, but I still have a lot of trouble reconciling with my ego.
Does that sound familiar? 
Please reply to this...


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, i think the first time when i had this the DR went before the DP, although i never really recovered fully i got to a point where it didn't bother me anymore.... i was so close to recovering but now i'm back to a full time DP/DR zombie and it feels even worse this time.

Once you get to this point don't ever stop living your life because it could comeback.

goodluck.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I developed DR after I developed DP and I no longer have DR but still have DP.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Yep! At least that's what i'm feeling, things AROUND me are starting to feel somewhat real again, while I still have an issue with DP, it's one step at a time.


----------



## inALLAHwetrust (May 29, 2008)

same thing ! i guess its a process .... i still have major complicated bouts of dp but the dr is kinda faiding (kinda) ...... wow were all in the same kinda boat, hope the dr takes these steps and fades and stays gone (God willing)..


----------



## jchebert1979 (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't really understand the difference. I kind of use the two words interchangeably, or actually just say DP/DR


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I never could figure the difference either, until today when I read up exact definitions.

Simply put --

DP - When YOU feel unreal.
DR - When everything around you feels unreal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

MasterMind. said:


> I never could figure the difference either, until today when I read up exact definitions.
> 
> Simply put --
> 
> ...


But surely if YOU feel unreal then your surroundings aren't gonna seem real either - why would you be unreal and your surroundings real - and vice versa - if you feel everything else is unreal, then why would you feel that you were real if everything else isn't - make sense? Didn't think so :roll:


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

Phasedout24 said:


> MasterMind. said:
> 
> 
> > I never could figure the difference either, until today when I read up exact definitions.
> ...


Thats what i think and don't understand.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Phasedout24 said:


> MasterMind. said:
> 
> 
> > I never could figure the difference either, until today when I read up exact definitions.
> ...


I understand, but from personal experience, as retarded as it sounds, you CAN feel one or the other. Right now I can feel my Derealization lifting while i'm still moreso dealing with Depersonalization, the brain is a powerful thing.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i have both but derealization is whats bothering me the most
i rather feel unreal and not apart of my body then my environment be unreal
but right now i feel like my arms arent even my arms and everything in my environment looks scary as hell


----------

